# Gore openning day 2013



## quiglam1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Anybody going?


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 23, 2013)

Maybe when do you think it will be?


----------



## SnowSnake (Oct 23, 2013)

It is typically the day after Thanksgiving


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 23, 2013)

I work that day when they get some natural snow I am sure I go their.


----------



## quiglam1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Planned opening is day after thanksgiving.


----------

